# Horse Transport reccomendations please



## cumbria (23 November 2011)

Hi i've a 16.3 warmblood to go my friends in aberdeenshire i'm in lake district can any one reccommened any reliable horse transporter i've never done this before it's a long way to far in a trailer hence the question !


----------



## Cuffey (23 November 2011)

Gillies
http://www.ericgillie.co.uk/


----------



## Loopypony (23 November 2011)

Second Eric Gillie. They transported my shetland from the Isle of Mull right down to the Midlands - the service and care was second to none!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 November 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Gillies
http://www.ericgillie.co.uk/

Click to expand...

That's who I would use too.


----------



## horsedreams (24 November 2011)

when we needed transport we used this site to retrieve quotes if that helps

http://www.findhorsetransport.org/quote.htm


----------



## Millarandmillar (27 November 2011)

You can get quotes from www.horsetransportnetwork.com just by filling in one form all of the transporters who can do the job will send you a quote. They can even let you know about discounted journeys. Hth


----------



## cumbria (2 December 2011)

Hi everyone thank you for your help tried the various options and decided to go with the Eric Gillie Transport they gave me a price there and then booked me in and horse is leaving on wed having a stay in kelso then up thurs, they were the only ones who break the journey others i tried were going to do it in in same day at quite more considerable cost, as i'm new to all this i hope i've made the right choice they are after all approved by the Queen so that gives me piece of mind, sorry to rant but thanks again


----------



## PracticalHorseSense (13 December 2011)

www.wemoveanyhorse.com Andrew was really amazing with my yearling when I bought him from Worcester and brought him to Cheshire.


----------



## Mariposa (13 December 2011)

PracticalHorseSense said:



www.wemoveanyhorse.com Andrew was really amazing with my yearling when I bought him from Worcester and brought him to Cheshire.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely second this. Andrew bought a horse home for us at very short notice, amazing service, great value and I have already booked him for another job. The mare in question arrived calm, happy and not even sweating after a long journey.


----------

